# Сайт > Главный раздел > Замечания, пожелания и предложения >  Вложения

## JAHolper

Заметил что вложения на форуме почти не используются...
Не надо? Или просто проблемы с ними?

----------


## JAHolper

Добавил возможность заливать файлы формата *.key* и *.mp3*

----------


## Sadist

Вот и ладненько)

----------


## Sanych

А размеры?? Я вижу адрес поменялся. Ограничения какие будут или вали всё подряд? Так всего и навалят  Картинки может напрямую на форум заливать???

----------


## JAHolper

грузите сколько хотите, главное чтоб интересное, мусор будет удаляться.
Если надо больше места - пишите.

----------

